# investing in carving tools



## mcdarvy (Jan 10, 2012)

well my budget is 1500$

i have two small sthils one with dimetip, two angle grinders, and all the safety gear.(just purchased kevlar arm and hand garments, 8$ on ebay, there the sock type for welding, i recommend getting them there thin and practical)

really iam looking for

a 40-60cc saw for my big cuts, 

a pneumatic compressor for sanders

an electric chainsaw, one with cord,( the oregon 40v looks tempting but seems unpractical for a carver)

a die grinder or heavy dremel.

any good recommendations of brand names and models please , any to avoid? info appreciated 

thanks for reading....


----------



## twoclones (Jan 10, 2012)

mcdarvy said:


> a 40-60cc saw for my big cuts,
> 
> a pneumatic compressor for sanders
> 
> ...



For a new blocking saw, I'd choose nothing smaller than a Stihl ms362. Used I'd get a Stihl 361, 034, 038 etc. 

Rolair compressor. Buy an oilless and you will eventually regret it. 

Not sure why anyone would want an electric chainsaw... I've had a Makita for years and can't tell you where it is at the moment. 

Makita variable speed die grinder. Make your own eye tools. 

Dremel 4000, with the most coarse saburrtooth/kutzall dove tail and flame shaped tools.


----------



## mcdarvy (Jan 10, 2012)

useful stuff thanks much, i will research those for sure, as for the electric saw, its my neighbors... id like to work inside my garage to lower the db level.


----------



## twoclones (Jan 11, 2012)

mcdarvy said:


> useful stuff thanks much, i will research those for sure, as for the electric saw, its my neighbors... id like to work inside my garage to lower the db level.



Every one of my neighbors has received one of my carvings as a gift.


----------



## Ax-man (Jan 12, 2012)

Since I have gotten interested in this carving I have noticed that some carvers use these electric saws. I can see the appeal. No recoil stating , no gas mix to have to refill, no bar oil getting slung on the work peice, no noise to speak of. Just plug it in and hit the trigger. 

I don't have much much experience with electric saws but some of them have a good amount of torque for an electric motor. I would stay away from the small electric saws with small motors and get one that has a decent amp draw. If you were to shop electric saws and read the tags on the motor you would see a big difference between one and another. I have considered buying one just to have just to carve with. You will never get the speed and torque of a gas engine saw compared to an electric.


----------



## twoclones (Jan 12, 2012)

Ax-man said:


> Since I have gotten interested in this carving I have noticed that some carvers use these electric saws. I can see the appeal. No recoil stating , no gas mix to have to refill, no bar oil getting slung on the work peice, no noise to speak of. Just plug it in and hit the trigger.



"no bar oil" - Using a teflon chain? Of course electric saws use bar oil.
"no noise" - Less than gasoline engine but I was surprised at how loud electric saws are. 

If you must carve indoors, electric or hydraulic would be the way to go. For outdoors, you are compromising without good cause.


----------



## Ax-man (Jan 12, 2012)

Your right on the bar oil thing. I don't know what the heck I was thinking :bangRRR. Probaly because I don't have an electric saw


----------

